# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Puthja

## PaMeLaA

Për mua, mënyra më e mirë për të shprehur ndjenjat, të cilat ruaj për atë që e dua!

ju ftoj të jepni mendimet tuaja

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

per te shprehur ndjenjat megjithate varet

----------


## kolombi

Puthja eshte magjija dhe frymezimi i ndjenjaveqe nuk shprehen dot me fjale,e nuk lexohen dot me sy.
Puthja e nje femre shpesh te jep vizen per ne parajse.
Me nje puthje nje grua ben qe ndjenjat e cdo burri te shkrijne si qeri.

----------


## kolombi

Cfare eshte puthja per ju?


Ja cka thene nje nga poetet me te medhenj Robert Burns.

Puthja eshte kaq e vjeter sa vete njeriu ne kete bote.
Por shume njerez thone se ajo eshte edhe mekatare.
Po te mos ishte e ligjshme,gjykatesit nuk do e lejonin
Po te mos ishtee shenjte,shenjtoret nuk do ta provonin.
Po te mos ishte e embel e mrekullueshme vajzat nuk do ti dhuronin.

----------


## CUTE_GIRL

une them varet
ndonjehere s'do te thote gje dhe 
ndonjehere eshte dicka e madhe

----------


## Don Zhuan

puthja esht embelsira me e mire mbas 1 darke me shume kolesterol :ngerdheshje: 
nga 1 puthje une mund te kuptoj nese ajo vajz qe une po puth me do.
ok boll bera shaka une ja ta them une me pak fjal ca esht puthja per mua :buzeqeshje: 
Tani e di jetoj me frymen tende cdo dite, tani e di sesa te dua, ne parajse me cojne buzet e tua se dua te te puth cdo mbremje deri ne mengjez dua te te them te dua dhe pastaj  te vdes :i ngrysur: 
Peace

----------


## Idmon

Puthja eshte nje provokacion ne veri per te pushtuar jugun.

----------


## La_Lune

PUthja EShte HImNi I DAShuRIsE

----------


## korcaprincess

puthja nuk pershkruhet dot ne fjale.... do ti humbiste vetem vlera neqoftese do mundoheshin ta pershkruanim... mos harroni, shume gjera ne kete bote nuk pershkruhen dot me fjale, POR DUHET TE NDJEHEN ME ZEMER  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Once upon a tim

Puthja esht gje shum me vlere ne dashuri, un se di por ne qofte se do puthja nje femer do doja ta doja ate femer me shpirt qe ti jepja nje puthje me shpirt, megjithse sikur e tha  dhe gerta qe puthja spershkruhet por ndjehet ne zemer!

deni

----------


## Blerim London

Pamela ku te bije ndermend edhe ty me hap keshtu temash.a po nga inati im e hape  :buzeqeshje: 

po i pergjigjem kesaj teme .
Puthja eshte fillimi i dashuris .edhe ato qe ka than kolombi 
Blerimi

----------


## micky

puthja per mua eshte si shkrepja....ndez ndjenjat
ate qe te trazmeton nje puthje nuk arrin t'a trazmetoj azgje ne bote....

----------


## Edmond83

puthja ........... ka lloj lloj puthjesh 

po per mendimin tim puthja me te dashuren

eshte sa per nxemje me filllu me bo munje ..

----------


## maz

Nqs ke rene ne dashuri e kupton qe puthja esht nje pjes e rendeshishme per 1 cift per ti tregu njeritjetrit sa duhen& te shprehin thellesin e ndjenjave te tyre.Po ke lloj lloj puthjesh.mund te puthesh 1 per fun,mund te puthesh nje se te pelqen,se je bored po mbiteghitha mund te puthesh 1 se e do & smund te besh pa te&se do ta marresh oxigjenin dhe ta ndaj me te.puthjet me tasty jan ato me te dashurin &sa me gjet te rrish me 1 aq me tasty behen&me pasionante. respect maz

----------


## BlEdIi

> _Postuar më parë nga Pamelaa_ 
> *Për mua, mënyra më e mirë për të shprehur ndjenjat, të cilat ruaj për atë që e dua!
> 
> ju ftoj të jepni mendimet tuaja*


Per c'fare puthje behet fjala?

Nese behet fjal per ate qe mendoi un nuk besoi se ka fjale qe ta pershkruaj!

----------


## Mona

Puthja eshte poezia me e madhe e dashurise...

Puthja eshte premtimi i shkruar ne buze...

Puthja eshte: dashuri, besnikeri, miqesi, pasion, adhurim dhe embelsi....

Puthja eshte Lule ne kopshtin e perkedheljeve...

Une i kuptoj puthjet e tua, po ti te miat...? (Shakespear)

----------


## Altina

KAne thene se Puthja eshte Preludi i Dashurise.
Vetem ajo qe nuk mund te genjeje. Tregon ndjesine e vertete te shpirtit.

----------


## luracal

Ketu ka ndodhur nje moskeqkuptim.
Duhet ti sqaroni njerezit

Me puthje cfare nenkuptohet:
puthje midis nenes e bijes, midis nenes e te birit, midis babait e bijes, midis midis babait e te birit, apo ndonje alternative tjeter.

T ju them te drejten puthje kam dhene shume ne jeten time, por ato alternativat tjera i kam frike.

Sapo tja nisni drejt asaj puthje partnerja do ju keqkuptoje dhe do filloje te sillet ne menyre te quditshme.

Me fjale te tjera:

"PUTHJA E KA BISHTIN MBRAPA" :u shkriva:

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

> _Postuar më parë nga La_Lune_ 
> *PUthja EShte HImNi I DAShuRIsE *



Hallal  Qumshti  qe  te  ka  dhene  Nena.
Jam  ne  Nje  mendim  me  ty.

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Puthja te jep Jete ( kshu ka thene nje shoqja ime ) :shkelje syri:

----------

